# Frage Lackierung der ZR Race Rahmen von H+S



## HalleluYAH-Biker (13. Mai 2018)

Habe mir den Radon ZR Race 29 Rahmen aktuelöl bei H+S geholt.

Ne Frage dazu: ist der Lackiert oder Pulverbeschichtet? Eloxiert macht ihr ja leider nicht mehr?!

Die Decals sind entfernbar? 

es geht um diesen Rahmen:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-race-29-rahmen-black-antracite-green-709878


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Mai 2018)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Habe mir den Radon ZR Race 29 Rahmen aktuelöl bei H+S geholt.
> 
> Ne Frage dazu: ist der Lackiert oder Pulverbeschichtet? Eloxiert macht ihr ja leider nicht mehr?!
> 
> ...



Hi,

der verlinkte Rahmen ist im Nasslack-Verfahren lackiert. Eloxierte Rahmen haben wir derzeit auch noch bei einigen Serien - machen wir also noch  Das Entfernen von Decals erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr und mit Verlust der Rahmengarantie.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (14. Mai 2018)

Ok, dachte ich mir bereits.

Bekommt man die denn überhaupt irre die ab? Wahrscheinlich nicht ohne den schwarzen Lack zu beschädigen, oder?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (16. Mai 2018)

Naja die Lackierung ist aber ned gerade so dolle.

Schon mach der ersten Tour habe ich Beschädigungen im Lack durch meine Trinkflasche welche leicht mit dem Rahmen in Berührung kommt wenn sie in der Halterung steckt....

Pulverbeschichtung ist wohl doch die bessere Wahl!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (16. Mai 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der verlinkte Rahmen ist im Nasslack-Verfahren lackiert. Eloxierte Rahmen haben wir derzeit auch noch bei einigen Serien - machen wir also noch  Das Entfernen von Decals erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr und mit Verlust der Rahmengarantie.
> 
> Gruß, Andi




Hier mal Bilder für dich:


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Mai 2018)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder für dich:
> Anhang anzeigen 729956 Anhang anzeigen 729957



Hi,

wenn etwas am Rahmen scheuert (so wie bei dir z.B. die Trinkflasche) liegt naturgemäß abrasiver Verschleiß vor, welcher durch Dreck/Staub/Schlamm/Nässe natürlich noch verstärkt werden kann. Hier sollte man die Halterung/Flaschen-Kombi präventiv prüfen, ob hier ein Kontakt zum Rahmen vorliegt. Pulverbeschichtung hat ggü. anderen Lackier-Verfahren durchaus Vorteile, ist aber in der Produktion auch teurer und zudem unterm Strich schwerer.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## filiale (16. Mai 2018)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Naja die Lackierung ist aber ned gerade so dolle.
> 
> Schon mach der ersten Tour habe ich Beschädigungen im Lack durch meine Trinkflasche welche leicht mit dem Rahmen in Berührung kommt wenn sie in der Halterung steckt....
> 
> Pulverbeschichtung ist wohl doch die bessere Wahl!




Es scheuert etwas am Rahmen und Du beschwerst Dich über Abrieb ? Bei Pulverbeschichtung wäre es auch abgerieben worden, es hätte vielleicht 4 Wochen länger gedauert, aber mit gleichem Ergebnis.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (16. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Es scheuert etwas am Rahmen und Du beschwerst Dich über Abrieb ? Bei Pulverbeschichtung wäre es auch abgerieben worden, es hätte vielleicht 4 Wochen länger gedauert, aber mit gleichem Ergebnis.



Sorry aber ich bin mem Pulverbeschichtet Rahmen eines anderen Herstellers über 10000km gefahren und da lagen immer die Schaltzüge am Steuereohr an... bis zum Schluss keine wesentlichen durchscheuerungsspuren.

Aber nichts für ungut. Der Rahmen an sich ist ja ok von Radon.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (14. Juni 2018)

Neuer Erfahrungsbericht 

Rahmen hat inzwischen überall Kratzer, selbst vom ziehen der Flasche aus dem Flaschenhalter hat der Rahmen lange striemen bekommen. 

 Die Lackierung ist das letzte bei dem Rahmen.

Interessant ist: Meine Bewertung zu dem Rahmen von vor 4 Wochen wird nicht veröffentlicht von H+S Bike Discount. Wozu dann bewerten wenn eh nur die positiven zugelassen werden?
*
Das letzte mal Radon!*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2018)

Bau alle Teile ab und geb den Rahmen zum Pulverbeschichter deiner Wahl.
Je nach Aufwand bist du mit 200-250€ dabei incl. glasperlstrahlen oder so
Dann hast du ne Top Qualität und das auch noch in der Farbe deiner Wahl.

Das man von Lackqualitäten in der Stückzahl und Preisliga wie Radon sie herstellt keine Wunderlacke erwarten darf sollte klar sein. Mein Slide aus 2012 in lime hat auch einioge Macken, manche waren relativ schnell drin manche im laufe der Jahre. So ist das, aber irgendwo gehörts auch dazu find ich


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Juni 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bau alle Teile ab und geb den Rahmen zum Pulverbeschichter deiner Wahl.
> Je nach Aufwand bist du mit 200-250€ dabei


Das ist aber dann schon eher teuer

http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/Fahrrad/Preisliste/mobile/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Das ist aber dann schon eher teuer
> 
> http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/Fahrrad/Preisliste/mobile/



Bin mal eher Konservativ dran gegangen


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (14. Juni 2018)

Wenn werde ich den nur noch entlacken lassen und dann RAW fahren.
Das mit dem pulvern kann ich direkt bei meiner Firma machen lassen, aber den Aufwand betreibe ich ned nochmal.


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Juni 2018)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Wenn werde ich den nur noch entlacken lassen und dann RAW fahren.
> Das mit dem pulvern kann ich direkt bei meiner Firma machen lassen, aber den Aufwand betreibe ich ned nochmal.


Dann hast du ja alles, was du brauchst.
Aber is halt Aufwand das stimmt...
Generell ist die Lackqualität bescheiden bei vielen Herstellen , daß war vor 10 Jahren noch anders.
Ob mein Speci, mein altes Cheetah(gsnz schlimm, einfach abgeblättert) oder Haibike, alles nix dolles.
Bis auf mein schwarzes (anodized)Banshee,  das hält


----------



## Bejak (18. Juni 2018)

Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab das ZR Race, ok der Rahmen ist eine Stufe über dem Team, aber warum sollte die Lackierung viel anders sein? Heute gehts ja darum, dass die MTBs möglichst leicht sein sollen, also wird der Lack dünner, spart Gewicht, wird aber auch kratzempfindlicher. Ich habe die Getränkehalter von Radon drauf und bisher am Rahmen da keine Kratzer.  Es gibts aber auch keine direkten Berührungspunkte zwischen Flasche und Rahmen, und meine Flaschen sind aus Gummi, kratzt eh nicht. Aber wenn der Kratzer uffrescht, rundherum abkleben, kurzer Sprüher in der passenden Farbe, und es ist wieder gut. Oder?

(Achtung, wie oben von Radon geschrieben, wenn du ein Silberpfeil draus machst, ist auch die Rahmengarantie futsch!)


----------

